# How long will homemade chicken stock last in the fridge?



## rebelmama (Dec 23, 2007)

It was from a delicious local farm raised chicken that I roasted 4 days ago. I made the stock over the course of the last 2 days. I don't want to give it to my son if I've left it too long. Would it still be good?


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Normally, I will eat leftovers 5 days old. But with chicken stock, I tend to be a bit more conservative, since it's basically the perfect growth medium. I like to boil it every other day if I need to keep it for more than 2 days. So, say I made some on Friday. I'd want to use it or at least bring it to a boil again on Sunday. I would probably still use on Monday for me or DH.


----------



## rebelmama (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks. I used a cup of it today and then the rest I froze in muffin tins so that I can use them in future dishes. I've read so many different things in regards to the amount of time that homemade chicken broth is good. From 3 days to 2 weeks. Anyways, thaks so much for your response!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm also conservative about stock. If you WANTED to breed fungi or bacteria, chicken stock is the PERFECT medium for doing it. After three days, I want to boil it again before using it. After five days, I don't use it. That's why I like freezing it. Then I don't have to worry about it. You can even freeze bitty portions in an ice cube tray, if you want to be able to put small amounts in a recipe.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I routinely keep stock in the fridge for a week before eating it. I've had soup stay good for 2+ weeks if I forgot about it- but then sometimes it sits too long and needs to be tossed (and the jars are much smellier to clean when that happens!)

Especially if you have a nice layer of fat on the top of the jar, it keeps a fairly long time.

Stock is not a food I'd enjoy eating cold. I heat it fully through before eating it no matter what.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I try to freeze it the next day after a nice layer of fat is on top. I think I would feel comfortable using it within 3-5 days in the fridge, though.


----------

